# Hi from BC



## Crankit (Jan 22, 2019)

Introducing myself here:

Wayne from the North Okanagan spending wayyy too much money on this hobby. I got a Atlas 6x18 that I got from my Dad that's currently farmed out at a friend's Dads and I picked up in November a Boxford 4.5 AUD lathe that is in the process of being brought back to life on warmer days, hopefully get it going for March.


----------



## YYCHM (Jan 22, 2019)

Welcome..... What's an AUD lathe?


----------



## Crankit (Jan 22, 2019)

YYCHobbyMachinist said:


> Welcome..... What's an AUD lathe?


A cloned(pretty much) South bend 9" made in England "A" model with underdrive motor. The "A" part has the quick change gearbox and powered cross feed


----------



## Tom O (Jan 23, 2019)

welcome


----------



## DPittman (Jan 23, 2019)

Welcome to a great forum.

Two lathes already under your belt!  Yes you are starting in this hobby well!  Get used to spending money cuz everywhere you look there will be a tool/component that is needed/wanted!  It's fun tho.

What are you making with the lathes? Or what do you hope to make?


----------



## Crankit (Jan 23, 2019)

DPittman said:


> Welcome to a great forum.
> 
> Two lathes already under your belt!  Yes you are starting in this hobby well!  Get used to spending money cuz everywhere you look there will be a tool/component that is needed/wanted!  It's fun tho.
> 
> What are you making with the lathes? Or what do you hope to make?



The tool addiction is a bit of a problem for sure!! I got a Machinist chest from an ex's deceased great-grandfather who worked at Boeing and it's getting filled up quick. 

First few projects are going to take advantage of the Boxford's threading capabilities by making some adjustable feet and wheels for a workbench I'm building. Wheel for a messed up floor jack. Then some decorative pieces for a boot rack project this fall....after that who knows.


----------

